# Disappointed with the performance of PALiT HD4850 compared to XFX 9800GTX+



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi, I told my cousin to buy XFX GeForce 9800GTX+ . I told my father to buy me PALiT HD4850 Sonic. He agreed, but he told me "This is last upgrade you'll make until your Bro joins any University". Woohoo!!, Yesterday I bought the HD4850, thinking that mine is faster than my cousin's . But..No, I was little disappointed. So, I went with my card to my bro's [cousin's] house to challenge him, reading in some forums that HD4850 is faster than GF 9800GTX+ . He was playing Crysis, I asked him "Yo! Let's compare". In Crysis, a level where a ship will be crashed and it will be frozen and the alien will take Jester. In that level, the XFX was giving 18-19 fps and sometimes 22 fps!! So I plugged The Sonic and in that same level, Mine was giving 16-17 fps!! and sometimes 19fps . I also Benched with the Crysis Benching Tool. But XFX was faster, I thought that the Crysis was NVIDIA-Optimized. So we tested FarCry 2 and again XFX was faster. We tested GoW, In that, mine was almost beating the XFX . In UT3, Mine was no where near the XFX!! Almost in every game the XFX was beating me by 2-3 fps. So at last he said to me, "Thanks, bro for suggesting me this great card!!" . I was so angry  that I Literally cried!! . Anyway, if anyone any having this confusion and will upgrade after 1-2 yrs, I suggest you go for 9800GTX+, especially XFX. One thing that is making me happy is that I have joined the "HD4850 League" . The settings used in all games was : 

Resolution: 1440x900
AA: 4x
Quality: In every games the possible highest settings was set [DX9]

Comp. Config.:
Intel C2D E8400 @ 3.0GHz
3GB DDR2 RAM 667MHz
ASUS P5Q-Pro M/B
XFX GeForce 9800GTX+ 512MB & PALiT Radeon HD4850 Sonic 512MB
CM eXtreme Power Duo 600W
ViewSonic 19" Moniter [I don't know the model no.!!]


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey.. cmon man even the cost of XFX 9800GTX+ is higher than PALIT HD 4850.. and just 2-3 frames...

edit: sorry I thought it was standard card.. it was sonic one.. so the costs should be same I guess..


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2009)

@nvidiageek. Yes, we all do mention everytime that 9800gtx+ is marginally faster than HD4850 but the extra fps is not worth the extra price.

Palit HD4850 now costs around 8.7k-9.1k If I am right (in bangalore). And 9800gtx+ costs 2k more.


----------



## x3060 (Jan 7, 2009)

2-3 fps for 2k more is worthless ...waist of money.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 7, 2009)

It's Sonic Edition. So, only Rs. 600 more.


----------



## amitash (Jan 7, 2009)

incidentally does your cousin have he same config as you do?


----------



## RMN (Jan 7, 2009)

^^he says "So I plugged The Sonic and in that same level"
so i guess he plugged it in his cousins system.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 7, 2009)

amitash said:


> incidentally does your cousin have he same config as you do?


I suppose he benchmarked both the cards it on the same rig (i.e. his cousin's).


----------



## bilalarc (Jan 7, 2009)

That depends on pc to pc.

So cheer up dont go bad heart that happens.

Well Ati 4850 is better with good drivers if available, but on the other hand 9800gtx+ gets even better with every beta driver.( currently 185.20 )

Happy Gaming
bilal


----------



## x3060 (Jan 7, 2009)

nothing to worry about...2-3 fps difference is very very small to be even consider as a score.


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey.. why are you even worrying.. as you have got the sonic edition with much better cooler than 9800GTX+.. OC the card like anything.. then it surely will beat 9800GTX+..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 8, 2009)

spidy333 said:


> Hey.. why are you even worrying.. as you have got the sonic edition with much better cooler than 9800GTX+.. OC the card like anything.. then it surely will beat 9800GTX+..



Yes, I o.c'ed my card to 710mhz [core], but when I play Crysis it hangs after five or ---- minutes  So I reduced it too 700mhz and no prob.!! I again compared it, but no....He said to me "Man, why do you want to compare?? You'll become even more sadder!!" The o.c'ed was able to beat only one game - GoWthat too by .2 or 3fps!!! Anyway suggest me some games guys so that I can divert my bored mind to good


----------



## tkin (Jan 8, 2009)

C'mon, is 2-3 fps really that much, you're turning into one of those fps maniacs, anything over 30 Fps is good, less than 30 is bad, and beyond 60 is irrecognisable.
Doesn't matter whether you get 60 or 600, just enjoy the game.

BTW- Here's some nice games to play,

1.GTA 4
2.Crysis Warhead
3.COD 5
4.Fallout 3
5.Stalker Clear Sky(make sure to add latest patch and travel bug fix)
6.Mass Effect(prey it does not crash on your system)


----------



## amitash (Jan 8, 2009)

now i guess the only way to best him would be to oc your procy.


----------



## zbuu (Jan 9, 2009)

Morale of the story : Nvidia RulesZ (XFX made especially)   and ATI Sucks.......


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 9, 2009)

How can you compare a costlier card to a cheaper card... (XFX just started making radeons).. 9800GTX+ @ 12k whereas Palit HD4850 @ 9k..

He got the sonic edition thats y its costlier..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 9, 2009)

amitash said:


> now i guess the only way to best him would be to oc your procy.




Yo! Budd, I told you that my gnikcuF  MoBo's is not capable of O.C'ing the CPU . Anyway how's this MoBo: MSI P7N-SLi Platinum [nForce 750i chipset] for O.C'ing the CPU???



tkin said:


> C'mon, is 2-3 fps really that much, you're turning into one of those fps maniacs, anything over 30 Fps is good, less than 30 is bad, and beyond 60 is irrecognisable.
> Doesn't matter whether you get 60 or 600, just enjoy the game.
> 
> BTW- Here's some nice games to play,
> ...



Yeahhh....uhhh.....you're right. In S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky, are there Zombies???? Am scared  and scared of Ghouls in Fallout 3  But am NOT scared of Robot-like Aliens in Crysis / Warhead . Anyway gotta play GTA IV aftah ma tests are ovah . It's runnin' .


----------



## tkin (Jan 9, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Yo! Budd, I told you that my gnikcuF  MoBo's is not capable of O.C'ing the CPU . Anyway how's this MoBo: MSI P7N-SLi Platinum [nForce 750i chipset] for O.C'ing the CPU???
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahhh....uhhh.....you're right. In S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky, are there Zombies???? Am scared  and scared of Ghouls in Fallout 3  But am NOT scared of Robot-like Aliens in Crysis / Warhead . Anyway gotta play GTA IV aftah ma tests are ovah . It's runnin' .


No Zombies in Clear Sky, only a few mutants(dogs, bores, Pseudo Dogs and some humans), mostly you'll fight humans, lots of shooting and very realistic combat(weapon) system, lots of upgrades to obtain, its addictive and fun. GFx is awesome,supports *DX10.1* with latest patch(heres something your cousin can't use, only ATI supports DX10.1 now ).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 9, 2009)

tkin said:


> No Zombies in Clear Sky, only a few mutants(dogs, bores, Pseudo Dogs and some humans), mostly you'll fight humans, lots of shooting and very realistic combat(weapon) system, lots of upgrades to obtain, its addictive and fun. GFx is awesome,supports *DX10.1* with latest patch(heres something your cousin can't use, only ATI supports DX10.1 now ).



Yeah...But I use WinXP. So only DX9 . Anyway is STALKER a big game...I mean....More missions?? Or is it small game like Crysis WARHEAD ?? And I tested with DX10, But...no, again. Ahhh, Sh!t XFX's faster. I feel like breaking that card, when my cousin goes to play football .


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Yo! Budd, I told you that my gnikcuF  MoBo's is not capable of O.C'ing the CPU . Anyway how's this MoBo: MSI P7N-SLi Platinum [nForce 750i chipset] for O.C'ing the CPU???
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahhh....uhhh.....you're right. In S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky, are there Zombies???? Am scared  and scared of Ghouls in Fallout 3  But am NOT scared of Robot-like Aliens in Crysis / Warhead . Anyway gotta play GTA IV aftah ma tests are ovah . It's runnin' .



You need not buy P7N-SLI Platinum for overclocking.

ASUS P5Q Pro does have overclocking feature and it's pretty good at it as far as I know.

What is the problem that you are facing with oc'ing on this board?

Check out MSI P45 Neo3 series boards and Gigabyte nvida 9300 based boards that come with hybrid SLI feature.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 9, 2009)

I know P5Q-Pro's good. My cousin's having that. But my dealer told me to go for P7N-SLi Platinum for gaming. I asked what about ASUS P5Q-Pro, He didn't answer  Which's better ASUS P5Q-Pro or MSI P7N-SLi Platinum???


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 9, 2009)

^He might be getting a better margin on MSI.. thats why he said to you that one is better for gaming.. exactly like my dealer does..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 9, 2009)

So, where are ye livin' Spidy??? And I am not intending to go for SLi  It's too costly for me  I think that MoBo's good for gaming


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 9, 2009)

Roorkee, Uttarakhand. What do you want SLi for.. you have a ATI card...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 9, 2009)

Oops sorry  Anyway did you buy Q6600???


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 9, 2009)

I think I will.. probably tomorrow.. the 920 seems to be doing a good job but it still draws more power than Q6600.. So I'm going with Q6600.. (most difficult decision for me till now.. )


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 9, 2009)

Budd, Go with Q6600. Use it for a couple of months. Then buy a aftermarket cooler and O.C it like a beast . That Proccy's known for O.C'ing!!


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 9, 2009)

^Sounds like a plan.. thats what I'm gonna do.. Also I'm surrounded by not so tech-updated frns.. They are frowning now itself why 50k for a desktop when you can get a laptop... Now if they see that I got AMD even its a just released processor now.. they will brand it as a cheap one..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 9, 2009)

^^Everything in Technology will not be great. If you buy 920 now, they'll release 965 to beat Core i7 Extreme 965. Then Intel will release to take their crown. Now GTX 280's gone, GTX 295's coming up. So you should be happy in which you get [sounds like a Gandhiji's speech, uh?? ]


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2009)

^^ forget about both and get MSI P45 Neo-F


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 10, 2009)

How's MSI P45 Neo-F MoBo??? Which's better chipset: P45 or G45???


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think P45 is better than G45 and G45 comes with integrated graphics solution which you dont need..


----------



## zbuu (Jan 10, 2009)

P 45 will hav btr perfomance, go 4 it


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Hi, I told my cousin to buy XFX GeForce 9800GTX+ . I told my father to buy me PALiT HD4850 Sonic. He agreed, but he told me "This is last upgrade you'll make until your Bro joins any University". Woohoo!!, Yesterday I bought the HD4850, thinking that mine is faster than my cousin's . But..No, I was little disappointed.



Did you purposely tell your cousin to buy a 9800GTX thinking you were getting a bteer deal than him at a lesser price?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 10, 2009)

^^You are absolutely right  I thought that HD4850 was great!! But..no. Anyway are there creepy monsters in STALKER: Clear Sky???


----------



## tkin (Jan 10, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^^You are absolutely right  I thought that HD4850 was great!! But..no. Anyway are there creepy monsters in STALKER: Clear Sky???


Not really, but bada** mutants.
BTW-there are enemies with psychic powers, like pseudo dog that creates images of itself and can only be killed using map
BTW(again)- Do you wanna play the game or hear the story?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 12, 2009)

^^Yo, budd. I do wanna play that game. But if that game scares the crap outta me, I won't buy that game. That's why am Asking


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 12, 2009)

then go for crysis i has got aliens but wont creep you out and POP 2008


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 12, 2009)

^I have played Crysis  And how's BioShock?? Are there any ghosts??


----------



## tkin (Jan 13, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^^Yo, budd. I do wanna play that game. But if that game scares the crap outta me, I won't buy that game. That's why am Asking


Its not that scary, there are no supernatural elements, everything is pure science, like mutants and stuff, no ghost.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 13, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^I have played Crysis  And how's BioShock?? Are there any ghosts??




i think u r bit confused 

XFX cards are much more complicated one & they are the biggest graphics card manufacturer . their prices are also very high for their name .

Almost 9800GTX+ & HD4850 are same in performance . 

palit HD 4850 = 9500/-
XFX 9800GTX+ = 14500/-

The Game called "crysis" is really a crap one almost they work better in the INTEL + NVIDIA cards .

*if u want the powerful gaming means *

Put another one HD 4850 crossfire it & get the Better CPU cooler for E8400 and overclock to 4Ghz . ur gaming rig will beat ur bros

MSI P45 platinum is good choice for for single HD 4850 .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 14, 2009)

^I can't  It's too costly for me. I have to buy a new MoBo & another HD4850, Aftermarket cooler!! Anyway, I am not worried about the performance, 'cause just 2-3fps, who cares???  

@tkin
How's BioShock???  I've read some reviews and they say it's damn good  Is BioShock more scarier than STALKER: CS. Please dude, I am sensitive, I can't take scary things


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 14, 2009)

BIOSHOCK RULEz

U tried Fallout 3?


nvidiageek said:


> Hi, I told my cousin to buy XFX GeForce 9800GTX+ . I told my father to buy me PALiT HD4850 Sonic. He agreed, but he told me "This is last upgrade you'll make until your Bro joins any University". Woohoo!!, Yesterday I bought the HD4850, thinking that mine is faster than my cousin's . But..No, I was little disappointed. So, I went with my card to my bro's [cousin's] house to challenge him, reading in some forums that HD4850 is faster than GF 9800GTX+ . He was playing Crysis, I asked him "Yo! Let's compare". In Crysis, a level where a ship will be crashed and it will be frozen and the alien will take Jester. In that level, the XFX was giving 18-19 fps and sometimes 22 fps!! So I plugged The Sonic and in that same level, Mine was giving 16-17 fps!! and sometimes 19fps . I also Benched with the Crysis Benching Tool. But XFX was faster, I thought that the Crysis was NVIDIA-Optimized. So we tested FarCry 2 and again XFX was faster. We tested GoW, In that, mine was almost beating the XFX . In UT3, Mine was no where near the XFX!! Almost in every game the XFX was beating me by 2-3 fps. So at last he said to me, "Thanks, bro for suggesting me this great card!!" . I was so angry  that I Literally cried!! . Anyway, if anyone any having this confusion and will upgrade after 1-2 yrs, I suggest you go for 9800GTX+, especially XFX. One thing that is making me happy is that I have joined the "HD4850 League" . The settings used in all games was :
> 
> Resolution: 1440x900
> AA: 4x
> ...



1. Tried 1680x1050?
2. Tried games which give acceptable frames to both cards for testing?
3. Tried DX10 titles?
4. Tried more than 4xAA?

9800GTX+ ki phatti hai ek baar settings aur high ho jaye.

And I think his card was a pre-OCX which is highly overclocked.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 14, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> BIOSHOCK RULEz
> 
> U tried Fallout 3?
> 
> ...




ya right i forgot abt this 

In DX 10 9800GTX+ will never beat the HD 4850 

& also AA & AF Sure HD 4850 is ahead !!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 14, 2009)

^^I tested with DX10 and 8x AA in all games. But XFX was faster, really . My Bro's having 19" Monitor, so the games give only 1440x900. Overall the XFX was beating be by 2-3fps, even in DX10 and 1440x900. I personally saw the benchies those games and XFX was faster in all the games, except GoW.


----------



## vish786 (Jan 14, 2009)

post system config of your PC as well as your cousin's in detail


----------



## Anubhav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

vish786 said:


> post system config of your PC as well as your cousin's in detail


+1

pls post them


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 15, 2009)

I have posted My Cousin's specs on the first post, My Specs are on my Siggy . Anyway here it is [My Cousin's]

CPU - Intel C2D E8400 @ 3.0GHz
RAM - 3GB RAM DDR2 667MHz
MoBo - ASUS P5Q-Pro
PSU - CM eXtreme Power Duo 600W
GPU - XFX GeForce 9800GTX+ 512MB
My PC's specs.:

CPU - Same
RAM - Same
MoBo - Intel DG31PR
PSU - Same
GPU - PALiT Radeon HD1850 Sonic 512MB

@CompAddict
Which is scarier: Crysis or BioShock???


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2009)

^ None are really scary. Bioshock is a bit spooky at times. And get a better Mobo.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 15, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> I have posted My Cousin's specs on the first post, My Specs are on my Siggy . Anyway here it is [My Cousin's]
> 
> CPU - Intel C2D E8400 @ 3.0GHz
> RAM - 3GB RAM DDR2 667MHz
> ...




here s the point dude , 

Intel DG31PR is low End board cost 3200/-

Asus P5Q-pro is good board and supports full bandwidth for the PCIe  in single HD 4850 


Get MSI P45 platinum then see the difference


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 15, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> I have posted My Cousin's specs on the first post, My Specs are on my Siggy . Anyway here it is [My Cousin's]
> 
> CPU - Intel C2D E8400 @ 3.0GHz
> RAM - 3GB RAM DDR2 667MHz
> ...






Pathik said:


> ^ None are really scary. Bioshock is a bit spooky at times. And get a better Mobo.



Spoke my mind


----------



## hellgate (Jan 15, 2009)

just saw something which shocked me.

just tested the HD4850 which was lying around with me.though why not bench a single XFX 9800GT and see perf diff bet it & the HD4850 and wat i saw almost shocked me.
starting from 3DMarks06 to all most all games (only xception is Saints Row 2) the 9800GT beat the hell out of the HD4850.
both cards were oc'd to 30MHz more from core clk speeds.mem running @ 1000MHz in each.

Drivers used were Forceware 185.20 & Catalyst 8.12.os is Vista Ultimate 32bit.
test config is in my sig.

all games were played @ 1680x1050.


----------



## kanishka (Jan 15, 2009)

Aint Asus EAH4850(HD 4850) far more better than palit HD 4850 Sonic??...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 16, 2009)

but expensive too


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 16, 2009)

hellgate said:


> starting from 3DMarks06 to all most all games (only xception is Saints Row 2) the 9800GT beat the hell out of the HD4850.


Why even bother testing a game like Saints Row 2 which is locked at 30fps?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 16, 2009)

Which's better MoBo: MSI P7N-SLi Platinum or MSI P45 Neo-F???? Is P45 MoBo havin' PCIe 2.0 

@hellgate

I too tested with my older eVGA 9800GT Akimbo, surely HD4850 was beating that. Definately HD4850 was faster than 9800GT, but slower than 9800GTX+

@kanishka

Yes, I had a choice to select between them, I selected PALiT . It was having better cooling and a 1,500 bucks cheap! Which game's better suited for ATi Cards??? Please let me know.


----------



## vish786 (Jan 16, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> I have posted My Cousin's specs on the first post, My Specs are on my Siggy . Anyway here it is [My Cousin's]
> 
> CPU - Intel C2D E8400 @ 3.0GHz
> RAM - 3GB RAM DDR2 667MHz
> ...



your cousin has a better mobo with higher bus speed and this matters extensively while testing/benchmarking and secondly you gotta have same settings on both systems like ram freq, etc. what you did isnt the correct way of testing/benchmark cos both hardware differ(mobo & maybe others things).

When actual benchmarking is done to check performance you "must" have same goddamn hardware expect for the gfx card to be tested thats the way whole world does benchmarking.

Be happy with your purchase whatever the case is


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 16, 2009)

Hmm, leave fps, lets talk about IMAGE quality with CFAA in Ati


----------



## tkin (Jan 16, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Hmm, leave fps, lets talk about IMAGE quality with CFAA in Ati


What with Image Quality? There's no special image quality with ATI cards, what are you talking about? AA doesn't make your game look better, eg-Run Crysis everything maxed out and 4xAA is enough. AA just cuts out the jaggedness, remember GOW, without AA it just looks as fine as with AA.

BTW- I thought SSAA was the best AA process. What increases image quality is AF, not AA.


----------



## kanishka (Jan 17, 2009)

Though i didnt check out fps...But the hands which run like butter in my card(EAH 4850)at full config are:

1)Crysis:Warhead
2)farcry 2
3)call of duty 5:modern warfare
4)masseffect(although it bugged out later due to some sh*t reason.)

if these games runs smooth in your card than most probably every other game will run at full config..

My Config:

Q6600 oc'ed to 2.83 GHz
ASUS P5QL-EM
2 X 2 GB TRANSCEND 800MHz
Seagate 500GB Hard disk


I have even overcloaked the graphics performance to shader clock 720MHz(from 680) and memory clock to 1120(from 1080)...The major disadvantage of card is heating which reaches to 90 C..Though now i have manually changed the fan speed so system never stops responding due to gfx Card..


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 17, 2009)

tkin said:


> What with Image Quality? There's no special image quality with ATI cards, what are you talking about? AA doesn't make your game look better, eg-Run Crysis everything maxed out and 4xAA is enough. AA just cuts out the jaggedness, remember GOW, without AA it just looks as fine as with AA.
> 
> BTW- I thought SSAA was the best AA process. What increases image quality is AF, not AA.


Check some reviews of Guru3d once, awesome site.

In Stalker Clear Sky, the sky was way to clear by the nVidia card, while AMD gave briliant cloud sims.

And in many parts, even AMD with lesser FPS gives more sharpness and pic clarity.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 17, 2009)

vish786 said:


> your cousin has a better mobo with higher bus speed and this matters extensively while testing/benchmarking and secondly you gotta have same settings on both systems like ram freq, etc. what you did isnt the correct way of testing/benchmark cos both hardware differ(mobo & maybe others things).
> 
> When actual benchmarking is done to check performance you "must" have same goddamn hardware expect for the gfx card to be tested thats the way whole world does benchmarking.
> 
> Be happy with your purchase whatever the case is



It's not like that I tested mine with my rig and my bro tested his with his rig & compared the fpses.  I took my card & tested both the cards with his rig . So, No differences with the hardwares 



comp@ddict said:


> Check some reviews of Guru3d once, awesome site.
> 
> In Stalker Clear Sky, the sky was way to clear by the nVidia card, while AMD gave briliant cloud sims.
> 
> And in many parts, even AMD with lesser FPS gives more sharpness and pic clarity.



I don't think so. I didn't notice that much changes in the environmental gfx with the ATi card. The clouds in S:CS was bit better than nVIDIA card, but it's not that much, 'cause the nVIDIA card was giving 2.6fps more in that game , the image quality in the ATi card was not much to be boasted about .  F!%&, the nVIDIA card's better . Guys, tell me, I selected BiA: HH for my shopping list today, but I have to select any 1 game. I am confused, Which is better and scarier: Fallout 3 or S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: cLEAR SKY ????


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 17, 2009)

The clouds were barely distinguishable with nVidia first of all^^^^


----------

